
Ask HN: Creative Tasks for Fiverr/Upwork Freelancers? - yeutterg
There are a number of places to find online freelancers such as Upwork, Mechanical Turk, Fiverr, Guru, and Craigslist. Outside of typical services like software development, virtual assistants, and web administration, what tasks would you use one of these freelancing sites for?
======
justdebb
Content creation — I think that's quite a big one.

